
Amazon introduces Petlexa – Echo communication with pets - pgrote
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdhxzqkvkZw
======
WheelsAtLarge
Oh no, the April Fools stuff is starting. To me it's the stupidest day of the
year. Most of the stuff is neither funny nor amusing. It's just a waste of
everyone's energy and time.

